# Custom Togashi



## FishmanDE (Aug 30, 2021)

So after hearing that Evan over at Strata is capable of doing custom orders, I reached out to get an idea of what was do-able. After a brief chat, the idea of a taller Togashi was bounced around. That said, Togashi has an order minimum of 6 blades. Would anyone be interested in this? It’d be around 55mm at the heel, I was thinking Aogami 1 steel iron clad. Evan also thinks we need another tweak or two to make it more interesting for Togashi, but I’m still awaiting a response with ideas for how we could do that. Let me know what you all think!


----------



## heldentenor (Aug 30, 2021)

Yes. I'd vote hard for Shirogami #1, though. You thinking 240?


----------



## Mikeadunne (Aug 31, 2021)

You son of a...
Any idea how much more expensive these would be than his normal offerings?


----------



## tcmx3 (Aug 31, 2021)

does Togashi have access to cladding materials that arent soft stainless or regular iron? e.g. could we get wrought iron?

Id say if I could have any specs in the world 245x55 aogami 2 with a hitorhia zircote handle in a wrought iron convex wide bevel would be it.


----------



## heldentenor (Aug 31, 2021)

I was going to say...wide bevel w/shinogi is a preference of mine for this, too.


----------



## JimMaple98 (Aug 31, 2021)

Ooooh yes this would perfect, I would love to be in for this.
wide bevel, western handle?


----------



## FishmanDE (Aug 31, 2021)

Mikeadunne said:


> You son of a...
> Any idea how much more expensive these would be than his normal offerings?



Evan quoted me they will be a touch more, but not by much. No hard numbers as of yet


----------



## FishmanDE (Aug 31, 2021)

JimMaple98 said:


> Ooooh yes this would perfect, I would love to be in for this.
> wide bevel, western handle?



I’m trying to go exclusively with wa for this, but I can ask if they can do half half


----------



## FishmanDE (Aug 31, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> does Togashi have access to cladding materials that arent soft stainless or regular iron? e.g. could we get wrought iron?
> 
> Id say if I could have any specs in the world 245x55 aogami 2 with a hitorhia zircote handle in a wrought iron convex wide bevel would be it.



fabulous question, I have no idea lol. I will ask about all this in the next email. I am on board for those specks as well, though now we all need to come to a consensus on a steel lol


----------



## FishmanDE (Aug 31, 2021)

I have to double check with Evan, but I think there’s 2 MAYBE 3 spots open as of now on this train. That said, if there’s serious interest mounting, 6 is of course only the minimum. Who’s in for 245x55 Gyuto steel to be determined?


----------



## Alder26 (Aug 31, 2021)

I'm in on this one depending how much were talking. Blue steel, tall heel, zirecote handle sounds sublime to me!


----------



## heldentenor (Aug 31, 2021)

Haha I guess I'll join the aogami consensus. Ziricote handle sounds great too.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Aug 31, 2021)

Can we do kurochi wide bevel to make it cheap? Is the spine thickness customizable? Can we ask for something at least 3.5 mm thick above the heel? It looks like some Togashis are just 2 mm thick.


----------



## tcmx3 (Aug 31, 2021)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Can we do kurochi wide bevel to make it cheap? Is the spine thickness customizable? Can we ask for something at least 3.5 mm thick above the heel? It looks like some Togashis are just 2 mm thick.



I like kurouchi but Togashi's isnt the best implementation to my taste. 

also I think youre working against yourself as a thicker stock would probably more than offset the savings of the ku finish.

not saying I hate the idea of thicker stock though. ofc Im also expecting a 600 or maybe even 700+ dollar knife here based on what we're discussing.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Aug 31, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> I like kurouchi but Togashi's isnt the best implementation to my taste.
> 
> also I think youre working against yourself as a thicker stock would probably more than offset the savings of the ku finish.
> 
> not saying I hate the idea of thicker stock though. ofc Im also expecting a 600 or maybe even 700+ dollar knife here based on what we're discussing.


Basically I'm more willing to pay for extra thick spine than the finish. And this Ku blue 2 one already looks good to me with a 230*52 size and a 4.2mm spine, and a $410 price tag. If we ask for something similar with a little more height (55mm) and length and a better handle, we might get it for around $500-$550. 

Hitohira Togashi Blue #2 Kurouchi Gyuto 240mm Ho Wood Handle


----------



## tcmx3 (Aug 31, 2021)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Basically I'm more willing to pay for extra thick spine than the finish. And this Ku blue 2 one already looks good to me with a 230*52 size and a 4.2mm spine, and a $410 price tag. If we ask for something similar with a little more height (55mm) and length and a better handle, we might get it for around $500-$550.
> 
> Hitohira Togashi Blue #2 Kurouchi Gyuto 240mm Ho Wood Handle



that's fair.

the knife you posted is very practical, I will admit. but for a custom order I was hoping for something a bit on the nicer end. I have one of the new line he's done with stainless cladding and a full convex and I like it more than my ku ones. it also cost a lot more but such is life.


----------



## heldentenor (Aug 31, 2021)

Lots of options here. 

In terms of something unique but in Togashi's wheelhouse, I haven't seen a stainless clad aogami gyuto with a wide bevel from him yet. That would be recognizably Togashi but also special, I think, especially with a Ziricote handle.

This is absolutely Nick's project, but for what it's worth, here are my preferences in order:

1) heel height at least 54mm
2) wide bevel w/shinogi
3) kasumi finish
4) shirogami steel 

First two are very important to me, and I don't particularly like kurouchi finishes. I'm flexible on steel and cladding.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Aug 31, 2021)

Hitohira had quite a few stainless clad aogami gyutos from Togashi. They all had <2.5 mm spine. One even 1.9mm. I guess Togashi was using very thin prelam stock for stainless clad blues.









Hitohira Togashi Blue #1 Stainless Clad Gyuto 240mm Ziricote Handle


Detailed SpecBrand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片) Smith: Togashi Blacksmith 富樫打刃物製作所 Producing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ Japan Profile: Gyuto Size: 240mm Steel Type: Carbon Steel Steel: Yasuki Blue (Aogami) #1, Soft Stainless Clad Handle: Ziricote & Buffalo Horn Ferrule Octagonal Total Length: 390mm Edge Length...




hitohira-japan.com












Hitohira Togashi Blue #1 Stainless Clad Gyuto 240mm Taihei Makassar Ebony Handle


Detailed SpecBrand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片) Smith: Togashi Blacksmith 富樫打刃物製作所 Producing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ Japan Profile: Gyuto Size: 240mm Steel Type: Carbon Steel Steel: Yasuki Blue (Aogami) #1, Soft Stainless Clad Handle: Taihei Makassar Ebony & Buffalo Horn Ferrule Octagonal Total Length: 392mm...




hitohira-japan.com












Hitohira Togashi Blue #1 Stainless Clad Gyuto 240mm Taihei Makassar Ebony Handle


Detailed SpecBrand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片) Smith: Togashi Blacksmith 富樫打刃物製作所 Producing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ Japan Profile: Gyuto Size: 240mm Steel Type: Carbon Steel Steel: Yasuki Blue (Aogami) #1, Soft Stainless Clad Handle: Taihei Makassar Ebony & Buffalo Horn Ferrule Octagonal Total Length: 392mm...




hitohira-japan.com












Hitohira Togashi Blue #1 Stainless Clad Gyuto 240mm Walnut Handle


Detailed SpecBrand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片) Smith: Togashi Blacksmith 富樫打刃物製作所 Producing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ Japan Profile: Gyuto Size: 240mm Steel Type: Carbon Steel Steel: Yasuki Blue (Aogami) #1, Soft Stainless Clad Handle: Walnut & Pakka Ferrule Octagonal Total Length: 388mm Edge Length: 228mm...




hitohira-japan.com


----------



## heldentenor (Aug 31, 2021)

Fair point--I missed those when they were released.


----------



## FishmanDE (Aug 31, 2021)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Can we do kurochi wide bevel to make it cheap? Is the spine thickness customizable? Can we ask for something at least 3.5 mm thick above the heel? It looks like some Togashis are just 2 mm thick.



I can ask about spine thickness. As for wide bevel KU to make it cheap, based on my conversation thus far with Evan, mr. togashi seems to really want to make something special when it comes to the customs. I’ll float ideas out though.


----------



## FishmanDE (Aug 31, 2021)

heldentenor said:


> Lots of options here.
> 
> In terms of something unique but in Togashi's wheelhouse, I haven't seen a stainless clad aogami gyuto with a wide bevel from him yet. That would be recognizably Togashi but also special, I think, especially with a Ziricote handle.
> 
> ...



Can everyone interested please reply with their preferences in this^ format? That’ll give me a better idea of how many people are on the same page. Maybe if there’s enough interest split to two types, we could just do a larger order


----------



## tcmx3 (Aug 31, 2021)

FishmanDE said:


> Can everyone interested please reply with their preferences in this^ format? That’ll give me a better idea of how many people are on the same page. Maybe if there’s enough interest split to two types, we could just do a larger order



my must haves are:
1. meaningfully convexed, preferably wide bevel but full convex is also fine. idgaf if his son sharpens them he is good but no hollow wide bevels for the love of all that is holy.
2. true 240x54+ blade size (ok I can give a little on the length but 220 is just too short IMO)
3. high end handle, doesnt have to be Hitohira but their zircote and tahei handles are 

nice to haves:
* > 225g weight
* full migaki/kasumi finish
* slightly flatter/pointier profile than he normally does. not full on KS just a step in that direction
* stone finished bevels
* blue 2 or white 1, blue 1 maybe also is ok

probably deal breakers for me personally:
* Togashi's KU
* honyaki (just for price considerations)
* ho wood handles
* white 2
* 4 figure price

given that his 270s with stainless clad blue 1 and zircote handles were like 750, that would be about my expectation for price on this group of taller 240s. if it's over 1000 I cant justify the ask and would rather at that point just spend up and get a honyaki.


----------



## JimMaple98 (Aug 31, 2021)

FishmanDE said:


> Can everyone interested please reply with their preferences in this^ format? That’ll give me a better idea of how many people are on the same page. Maybe if there’s enough interest split to two types, we could just do a larger order


Okay easy mate.
I would be after these specs but they are not rock solid, I can adjust my hopes.

1) 55mm heel height
2) wide bevel
3) blue steel
4) slight convex 

western handles might tickle his fancy as they a bit different to his normal work, we could otherwise ask for wrought iron or traditional iron for the cladding if possible to make it different? Maybe a Nashiji finish which I don’t think he does normally?


----------



## LostHighway (Aug 31, 2021)

Between the Kamon drop, a knife order I have in progress, and another knife I just received a couple weeks ago I'm an unlikely "maybe." However, in the event circumstances fall so I was in:
Aogami 1 or or 2 Zero interest in Shirogami
Iron, wrought iron, or old iron clad
Migaki/kasumi finish
240 mm maximum edge length, prefer 225 to 230 mm actual edge length, not from ferrule
Wide bevel or WH convex, as has been repeatedly noted no concave wide bevels
I'm okay with the 55 mm heel
Ziricote, Cherry, Enju, Keyaki, or Yew handle w/horn ferrule. Hard "no" to Yo handle


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 1, 2021)

Very interested - Aogami 1, I did. It see who the sharpener would be. His son? Or Tosa. The latter would be a dream knife


----------



## Rainman890 (Sep 1, 2021)

As a relative newbie, can we watch and see what comes out, and jump on if it makes sense at a later time (before the order is finalized, of course)? The concept is interesting, but I'd rather let you pros sort out the details...


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 1, 2021)

RockyBasel said:


> Very interested - Aogami 1, I did. It see who the sharpener would be. His son? Or Tosa. The latter would be a dream knife



I sort of accepted that his son was a given, but if one of the premier sharpeners (Tosa, Morihiro,...) is an option that definitely adds something


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 1, 2021)

if we can get one of those two, count me in!


----------



## FishmanDE (Sep 1, 2021)

RockyBasel said:


> Very interested - Aogami 1, I did. It see who the sharpener would be. His son? Or Tosa. The latter would be a dream knife



Fabulous question, I’ll add it to my list of things to ask!


----------



## FishmanDE (Sep 1, 2021)

Rainman890 said:


> As a relative newbie, can we watch and see what comes out, and jump on if it makes sense at a later time (before the order is finalized, of course)? The concept is interesting, but I'd rather let you pros sort out the details...



The will be a couple available at strata for those who want to wait and see


----------



## Alder26 (Sep 1, 2021)

Preferences for me would be 

1) 55ishmm heel
2) blue steel (1 or 2)
3) wide bevel, convex grind
4) Iron clad

Also unfortunately once the price starts to go north 600-700$ my wallets interest starts to fade fast


----------



## cantdecidewhichone (Sep 1, 2021)

Possible dumb question, but do all 6 blades need to be exactly the same? So all the buyers need to come to a consensus?

I basically want a taller version of this Togashi White 1 Kasumi Stainless, but I'm open to other steels. 

1) heel height at least 54mm
2) kasumi finish
3) shirogami steel
4) 230mm edge length
5) Ebony handle

To spice things up a bit, a nashiji finish at the top, kasumi in the middle, followed by generous exposure of core steel. Black core steel??


----------



## FishmanDE (Sep 1, 2021)

cantdecidewhichone said:


> Possible dumb question, but do all 6 blades need to be exactly the same? So all the buyers need to come to a consensus?
> 
> I basically want a taller version of this Togashi White 1 Kasumi Stainless, but I'm open to other steels.
> 
> ...



I do believe they all need to be the same, yes. Though I’m double checking if we can maybe get a couple with differing handle situations


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 1, 2021)

FishmanDE said:


> I have to double check with Evan, but I think there’s 2 MAYBE 3 spots open as of now on this train. That said, if there’s serious interest mounting, 6 is of course only the minimum. Who’s in for 245x55 Gyuto steel to be determined?


Once more, I am in! But let’s go with blue 1 as it is rarer, but maybe more expensive


----------



## tcmx3 (Sep 1, 2021)

RockyBasel said:


> Once more, I am in! But let’s go with blue 1 as it is rarer, but maybe more expensive



it might be less common, and it can take higher HRCs, but is it actually better?

blue 2 is the best balanced of the Hitachi carbons IMO. but, blue 1 wouldnt be a deal breaker for me either.


----------



## heldentenor (Sep 1, 2021)

Lots of good thoughts here. Has Togashi worked with Aogami Super? Would you guys be interested? Might be an interesting "wrinkle." That said, any Hitachi carbon steel is fine with me.


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 1, 2021)

heldentenor said:


> Lots of good thoughts here. Has Togashi worked with Aogami Super? Would you guys be interested? Might be an interesting "wrinkle." That said, any Hitachi carbon steel is fine with me.


I think both blue 1/2 will work just fine. My toyama’s are blue 2 I believe and their edge seems to last a long time.
Key is can we get a premier sharpener - if yes, I am in 100% and we can probably get 10 buyers!


----------



## Receiver52 (Sep 1, 2021)

I‘d be interested.

Preferences are:

Blue 1 but I’d be ok with B2. No interest in white
54+,
not longer than 240,
kasumi finish, I’d pass on KU.
wh grind and fairly thick spine.


I have his Blue 1 Honyaki and it’s a fabulous knife. However, it’s more a laser than a wh. Also the Ziricote wa handle has a diameter which is too small and I have small hands, so be careful.

if we could get Tosa as sharpener, I’m in for sure.


----------



## Luftmensch (Sep 2, 2021)

I doubt this would have much appeal based on cost... but I would be super interested in a 'budget Ashi' as a polishing project. In some ways, Togashi is already close...

My preferences might be:

Honyaki with lots of banding
Ambivalent about steel but I believe Togashi's Blue #1 has the banding?
Nice geometric wave hamon - double hamon or other effects would be a bonus!
240mm length
55-60mm at the heel
typical gyuto profile - decent flat spot with a gentle taper up to a mid height tip
Middle to heavy weight spine with sanjo-like distal taper - >5mm at the handle rapidly down to 2-3mm for the majority
Wide bevel (>20mm) and thin behind the edge (slight convex approaching zero grind)
Kanji.... worth thinking about....
Economy polishing/finish (I'd prefer to save costs here and show it some love!)
Economy handle... or maybe a nice simple burnt chestnut with easy to remove installation
... I get the impression that might be niche 

The above profile/grind are what I think I like at the moment.... knives that have a sturdy spine but acute primary bevels. In reality, the knives will be limited by what Togashi is willing to forge and what the sharpener is willing to grind....


----------



## Receiver52 (Sep 2, 2021)

My Togashi Blue 1 has the banding.


----------



## tcmx3 (Sep 2, 2021)

Luftmensch said:


> I doubt this would have much appeal based on cost... but I would be super interested in a 'budget Ashi' as a polishing project. In some ways, Togashi is already close...
> 
> My preferences might be:
> 
> ...



just as an FYI, I myself talked with Evan about acquiring a blue steel Togashi honyaki and from what he told me I do not think we would be able to line up 5-6 much less 10 of them. just getting one was not so clear.

but Fishman can probably confirm the details of that more readily.


----------



## FishmanDE (Sep 2, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> just as an FYI, I myself talked with Evan about acquiring a blue steel Togashi honyaki and from what he told me I do not think we would be able to line up 5-6 much less 10 of them. just getting one was not so clear.
> 
> but Fishman can probably confirm the details of that more readily.



I was told that Togashi had a minimum order of 6 knives for custom orders. Now whether that number changes in regards to Honyaki or not, I don’t know. I just assumed Honyaki were off the table for customs because of the logistics and failure rates involved.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Sep 2, 2021)

I always want a Togashi-Yohei blue 1 honyaki...if it's possble I'm in. Or blue 2...I'd be happy as well.


----------



## Luftmensch (Sep 2, 2021)

FishmanDE said:


> I was told that Togashi had a minimum order of 6 knives for custom orders. Now whether that number changes in regards to Honyaki or not, I don’t know. I just assumed Honyaki were off the table for customs because of the logistics and failure rates involved.



It would be worth asking!

Given it is one of his specialties, maybe it is possible?? I just assume they would be off the table (or unlikely) for the group due to cost!!




FishmanDE said:


> mr. togashi seems to really want to make something special when it comes to the customs.



What interests me and what interests Togashi-san are likely to be two very different things  .... but a honyaki with a nice hamon and banding seems pretty special to me. I would very much enjoy a tall, middle-to-heavy-weight with a wicked edge... I am not so sure that is common? It would be an 'end-game' knife for me... I have never thrown that much cash at a tool...

Like I said, I would be _very_ interested if we could save some cash by skimping on the polish and handle. I think it would be tremendously satisfying to do that part. So long as the fundamentals are perfect, it would be a memorable project. Though I recognise the appetite for honyaki might be low... the appetite for a diamond in the rough is likely to be even lower


----------



## Luftmensch (Sep 2, 2021)

Receiver52 said:


> My Togashi Blue 1 has the banding.



If it is no bother... would you mind sharing a photo


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 3, 2021)

Receiver52 said:


> I‘d be interested.
> 
> Preferences are:
> 
> ...



So true about the Zircote handle - I sold a couple of knives from K&S because the handles were so narrow

My Togashi-Tosa blue 1 Honyaki, also from KNS, is hefty - not a laser at all. I think it’s around 220-230 gm, don’t remember

I have two other Togashi Tosa blue 1 (Aoki Hamono) and they are also hefty - 250 gm

But the sharpener becomes key - an elite sharpener would seal the deal for all of us


----------



## Receiver52 (Sep 3, 2021)

Here are a couple of shots. I’d have to take the patina off to show the banding. It weighs 197 grams. This one is from Evan.


----------



## packster (Sep 8, 2021)

I'm a newbie too, and will defer to the experts here on specifics, but I went ahead and liked several posts whose specs appealed to me. Receiver's comments (quoted below) cover me pretty well, except I'm flexible on finish though I prefer kasumi. Also, prefer some convexity in the grind. If we can get something along these lines in the 600 to 700 ish range, I'm likely in. A great sharpener will whet the appetite further 

Receiver wrote:
Blue 1 but I’d be ok with B2. No interest in white
54+,
not longer than 240,
kasumi finish, I’d pass on KU.
wh grind and fairly thick spine.

Thanks for looking into this!


----------



## FishmanDE (Sep 9, 2021)

Hey guys,

I’ve had some personal issues arise with my family that need my undivided attention, so I can no longer spearhead this project at this moment. Two options we can explore are:

A) put this project on hold until later this year

Or

B) one of you can take the reigns and keep the process chugging along

It’s still very early on, so I’m fine with either option. If anyone is interested in option B, please drop me a DM and I can get you on the email chain with Evan. Thanks for understanding and sorry for the inconvenience.

Nick


----------



## heldentenor (Sep 9, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I'm pinch-hitting for Nick on this and just contacted Strata Cutlery to confirm a few things regarding options. Can I get everyone interested to "like" this post to confirm that they're interested in the custom Togashi gyuto project, so that we can get a head count moving forward?

So far, consensus seems to be:

--aogami #1 steel
--255 "Sakai" gyuto with approximately 240mm edge
--minimum 54mm heel
--wide bevel
--slightly thicker spine/more convexity
--ziricote handle w/horn ferrule, preferably in full "Hitohira" octagonal rather than the smaller Khii size

I've inquired if we can mix/match steels if all else is equal and will report back.


----------



## xxxclx (Sep 9, 2021)

heldentenor said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm pinch-hitting for Nick on this and just contacted Evan to confirm a few things regarding options. Can I get everyone interested to "like" this post to confirm that they're interested in the custom Togashi gyuto project, so that we can get a head count moving forward?
> 
> ...



I’d be interested in something like that


----------



## Luftmensch (Sep 9, 2021)

FishmanDE said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I’ve had some personal issues arise with my family that need my undivided attention, so I can no longer spearhead this project at this moment. Two options we can explore are:
> 
> ...



All the best @FishmanDE 

I hope it is not too concerning!


----------



## Luftmensch (Sep 9, 2021)

heldentenor said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm pinch-hitting for Nick on this and just contacted Strata Cutlery to confirm a few things regarding options. Can I get everyone interested to "like" this post to confirm that they're interested in the custom Togashi gyuto project, so that we can get a head count moving forward?
> 
> ...



I'd be keen to know if honyaki is a dead end. I don't want to steer the group momentum off course.


----------



## tcmx3 (Sep 9, 2021)

heldentenor said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm pinch-hitting for Nick on this and just contacted Strata Cutlery to confirm a few things regarding options. Can I get everyone interested to "like" this post to confirm that they're interested in the custom Togashi gyuto project, so that we can get a head count moving forward?
> 
> ...



I think it's worth clarifying with folks whether they want a 240 edge length or 240 handle to tip, as that's how Togashi normally measures. A 225x54+ sounds kind of unwieldy to me, a 240 or 250 with that heigh sounds just about right.

JMO


----------



## heldentenor (Sep 9, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> I think it's worth clarifying with folks whether they want a 240 edge length or 240 handle to tip, as that's how Togashi normally measures. A 225x54+ sounds kind of unwieldy to me, a 240 or 250 with that heigh sounds just about right.
> 
> JMO



That’s a good call. I’ll edit above. 255 handle-to-edge would be sweet.


----------



## FishmanDE (Sep 9, 2021)

My original idea was a true 240 by edge length. 250 edge length doesn’t sound too bad either, but I’d personally prefer 56ish height at the heel for that length


----------



## heldentenor (Sep 9, 2021)

Luftmensch said:


> I'd be keen to know if honyaki is a dead end. I don't want to steer the group momentum off course.



I’ll ask Evan but I think this might be price-prohibitive for most of us. If so, I can see if a one-off custom would be possible.


----------



## friz (Sep 9, 2021)

Receiver52 said:


> Here are a couple of shots. I’d have to take the patina off to show the banding. It weighs 197 grams. This one is from Evan.View attachment 140779
> View attachment 140780
> View attachment 140781
> View attachment 140782


This knife looks fantastic. Which number is it in Hitohira website?


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 10, 2021)

I have a Togashi-Tosa Honyaki in blue 1, and it comes in at over $1,000-$1,200

I think that will be cost prohibitive


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 10, 2021)

Any word as to who the sharpener is?


----------



## Receiver52 (Sep 11, 2021)

Don’t know.


friz said:


> This knife looks fantastic. Which number is it in Hitohira website?


----------



## heldentenor (Sep 12, 2021)

I just heard back from Evan at Strata, and this is what we're looking at for a "true" 240mm with at least 54mm heel height and a more "workhorse" profile with a somewhat thicker spine: 

--Cost for Blue #1 with a custom heel height would run approximately $600-$750, depending on cladding (stainless runs a bit more than traditional iron) and finish (mirror polishing is substantially more costly than a kasumi finish). Blue #2 is slightly less expensive than Blue #1. Wrought iron cladding is not an option for a group order. All knives need to be the same steel for this order.

--Ziricote handles with horn ferrules in wider octagonal (as opposed to the thinner Taihei/Khiii style) are definitely an option. We will not be able to choose ferrule colors for a custom run of multiple knives, though. 

--Delivery times *should* result in the knives being finished by mid-December, but Strata cannot guarantee that due to the nature of their production. The sooner we can order, the more likely we get these before Christmas/New Year's. 

--I'll follow up about whether we can specify the sharpener, but I think we should be prepared to hear that we cannot. It might be a bit of a cultural faux pas to push for someone who isn't Togashi's son to sharpen these. Again, I'll inquire. 

Let's try to confirm our orders by Friday of this week (September 17). Please use the format below to indicate your preferences. We'll go with simple majority rules, and then do a final headcount of who wishes to participate once our specs are confirmed. Sound good? 

Here are my preferences. I'm in no matter what at this stage, but if I had my way, I'd make:

--Blue #2
--Traditional iron cladding
--Migaki finish
--Full size Ziricote handle


----------



## RadioEdit (Sep 13, 2021)

Extremely interested in this, I’ve been looking at the wide bevel Togashis that Hitohira do for a while now. The only thing holding me back is their lack of height at ~50mm.

The preferences heldentenor states above sound good to me.

$750 is a bit steep.

Just a thought about the heel height, as we know with handmade knives there does tend to be a bit of variation in the final product, it wouldn’t be surprising to end up with a 52 or 53mm height in this case which for me would defeat the whole purpose of this endeavour.

Especially with the longer edge length, would it be prudent to specify a heel height in the 55-56mm range?


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 13, 2021)

LostHighway said:


> Between the Kamon drop, a knife order I have in progress, and another knife I just received a couple weeks ago I'm an unlikely "maybe." However, in the event circumstances fall so I was in:
> Aogami 1 or or 2 Zero interest in Shirogami
> Iron, wrought iron, or old iron clad
> Migaki/kasumi finish
> ...



I quoted my original response for clarity. The upshot is that I'll probably hold off to see what Strata actually receives.
Per @RadioEdit $750 seems very steep to me based on what his knives have been selling for.
If the knives come in as 245mm x 56 or 57mm that would actually be a deal killer for me. My interest is really confined to 230 - 240mm edge lengths (prefer the shorter end of that range) and 52mm - 55mm heel heights.
Otherwise the specifications you've worked out: Aogami 1 or 2, iron cladding, migaki/kasumi finish (I would not want mirror polish), and thicker WH spine (3.5 - 4.5mm at the heel, 220 - 245g) all seem good. I'm equally good with WH convex or wide bevel grinds but thin tip and not fat behind the edge.. The handle sounds fine but I care more about the balance point (at the pinch, no love here for tip heavy knives) so I'm not too invested in the handle in case it needs to be changed.


----------



## heldentenor (Sep 13, 2021)

$750 is the very, very top of the range if we chose all of the most expensive options. I think we're much more likely to be looking at something closer to $600. 

Based on my (one-time) experience with customs from Strata, the heel height will come in exactly where we want it. I'd say there's zero chance of us ending up with a 52mm or a 57-58mm heel here.


----------



## tcmx3 (Sep 13, 2021)

this isnt the sort of knife I would be looking to polish myself. I would, therefore, prefer stainless cladding. frankly, Im potentially out if the cladding is iron on a full convex knife and the price isnt significantly lower.

definitely dont want mirror polish.

I hope people dont have an issue with his son sharpening. the guy is good and the full convexed knife I have from him is really, really nice. 

as far as the price, Imma just say this that this is not a cost saving exercise. this is about getting a custom order Togashi with all the boxes ticked. IMO anyway.

wrt steel blue 1 or 2 idc which. I think given we all want a more workhorse-esque knife, 2 makes more sense, since it will likely be treated in a tougher capacity.


----------



## Receiver52 (Sep 13, 2021)

I think that it may be somewhat difficult to get a consensus from the people interested. For example, I’m not interested if it is stainless clad. However, I get that a wh in iron cladding may not be ideal for a lot of people. The other large buys have left the knife up to the maker which is probably why they have worked. They were not intended to be a custom order.

Given my comments and the fact that I really don’t need another knife, I’m going to drop out. Hopefully it will work out for everyone..


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 13, 2021)

My two cents:

Iron cladding is desirable 1 better resale value for those who may BST. I think better performance as well
Blue 1 is preferable, it’s more rare for Togashi and makes resale a better option ( but I can “live” with blue 2

The heel height is the differentiator - if we can get high heels  (no pun intended) then it’s more desirable

I suggest we put some specs together and see who bites. Then we know if this can be a real possibility

I suggest with go with:
Iron Clad
56-57 heel
240 mm
Blue 1

Let’s see how many takers

Then option 2, same as above, but with blue 2 - let’s see how many takers


----------



## tcmx3 (Sep 13, 2021)

RockyBasel said:


> *Iron cladding is desirable 1 better resale value for those who may BST. I think better performance as well*



if you can demonstrate how either of these is true I will straight up, unironically change my mind.


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 13, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> if you can demonstrate how either of these is true I will straight up, unironically change my mind.



Well, it’s not a scientific data gathering exercise for sure, but if you read the Toyama threads and Wat threads, the iron clads seem to be more in demand and rarer. Also, the prices of the stainless clad in general appear to be lower than the Iron clad - at least on some of the online browsing I did as a small sample

I put the two together 

But am open to other opinions


----------



## tcmx3 (Sep 13, 2021)

RockyBasel said:


> Well, it’s not a scientific data gathering exercise for sure, but if you read the Toyama threads and Wat threads, the iron clads seem to be more in demand and rarer. Also, the prices of the stainless clad in general appear to be lower than the Iron clad - at least on some of the online browsing I did as a small sample
> 
> I put the two together
> 
> But am open to other opinions



hmm, but in that case Toyama and Wat are no longer readily available as iron clad knives, and a lot of their reputation was built on those old knives.

I will say though, I was around at the height of those and a good friend from KKF turned me on to them, but I dont think theyre better performers than the current crop. certainly heavier though. it's not that the new ones are better, it's just that theyre all really good.

with Togashi the stainless knives carry a bit of a premium which I think we've seen maintained in the BST. but I havent been paying enough attention. could be though.

dont get me wrong, I like iron clad knives, but only when theyre wide bevel. if we're doing full convex, Id rather have stainless. Im not going to put a full convex knife down on my stones, personally.

I happen to have bought this stainless clad shiro 1 knife and I personally would just like this knife but longer, taller and beefier.


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 13, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> hmm, but in that case Toyama and Wat are no longer readily available as iron clad knives, and a lot of their reputation was built on those old knives.
> 
> I will say though, I was around at the height of those and a good friend from KKF turned me on to them, but I dont think theyre better performers than the current crop. certainly heavier though. it's not that the new ones are better, it's just that theyre all really good.
> 
> ...



You are right about the bevels. Btw, Your shiro is a beauty - classic Togashi profile. You can just tell by that profile it’s made by him - I have an amazing Togashi-tosa blue 1 Kasumi that yours is a spitting image of. That one is hefty, coming in at 260-270 gm, but it’s a 270

I can be quite happy with a stainless clad - not a show stopper for me either


----------



## kpham12 (Sep 13, 2021)

I’ve wanted to try Togashi’s blue 1 for awhile and I’ve been drooling over his knives online. A reason to go for iron cladding might be that I don’t think they’re readily available in blue 1. I was trying to find blue 1 with iron cladding from him, but they all appear to be stainless clad. He does do some blue 2 with iron cladding, but no blue 1 (someone please point out to me if he does do iron clad blue 1 so I can add it to the ever expanding WTB list in my head).


----------



## Cliff (Sep 13, 2021)

Haven't been in on this one, but, just looking at the discussion, the issue for Watoyama is that the older iron-clads were heavier workhorses; the newer, stainless versions are thinner and lighter. It's not that iron is necessarily better or more desirable.


----------



## heldentenor (Sep 13, 2021)

Sorry, one more variable: are more people in for full convex grind or a wide bevel w/shinogi? I'm leaning wide bevel but again, I can go either way on this.


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 14, 2021)

Do they allow us this much customization? Wow, that’s really cool.

we could also simply ask Togashi-San to simply make his best cutting knife, with general parameters - like height and style(WH, etc.)

thats kind of what we do here in massdrop- we let the knife maker make the best knife for us - with some freedom and not too much micro-management

Just a thought


----------



## Sdo (Sep 14, 2021)

RockyBasel said:


> Well, it’s not a scientific data gathering exercise for sure, but if you read the Toyama threads and Wat threads, the iron clads seem to be more in demand and rarer. Also, the prices of the stainless clad in general appear to be lower than the Iron clad - at least on some of the online browsing I did as a small sample
> 
> I put the two together
> 
> But am open to other opinions


The Toyama petty 150mm with stainless clad is more expensive than the iron clad ( JNS ). However, and agreeing with Rocky it looks like iron clad has more demand, at least here in BST.

Cheers!


----------



## Alder26 (Sep 14, 2021)

Tall heel
Blue steel (either is fine)
Nice handle 
Iron clad 

I’m in as long as it comes in around 600-650$ end of the price range


----------



## packster (Sep 14, 2021)

I like what RockyBasel suggested: "We could also simply ask Togashi-San to simply make his best cutting knife, with general parameters - like height and style(WH, etc.)"

I also have a preference for Blue 1, but Blue 2 would be ok; would specify that. Heightwise, I'm looking for 54-56 ...

Will confirm based on final specs/price. Thanks for carrying this forward!


----------



## heldentenor (Sep 14, 2021)

I just asked Evan to weigh in on whether Togashi would prefer to make full convex or wide-beveled knives for this project, and which cladding he prefers to work with. Will report back.


----------



## tcmx3 (Sep 14, 2021)

heldentenor said:


> I just asked Evan to weigh in on whether Togashi would prefer to make full convex or wide-beveled knives for this project, and which cladding he prefers to work with. Will report back.



I think if theyre hollow wide bevels then a lot of folks will drop.

I dont think his son does hamiguriba style wide bevels but instead does them hollow off a wheel.

I mean Id prefer a proper convex wide bevel to anything else but I think it's an open question if that's even an option.


----------



## heldentenor (Sep 14, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> I think if theyre hollow wide bevels then a lot of folks will drop.
> 
> I dont think his son does hamiguriba style wide bevels but instead does them hollow off a wheel.
> 
> I mean Id prefer a proper convex wide bevel to anything else but I think it's an open question if that's even an option.



Agree entirely--hollow-ground wide bevels aren't an option with this. It's either fully convex grind or a convexed wide bevel.


----------



## esoo (Sep 14, 2021)

For the Hitohira Togashi I just bought (and sold) which is sharpened by his son, I would say they were the flattest wide bevels I've touched (vs Kagekiyo Kiritsuke and Hitohira Ren). Using the edge of a tape measure at several points. I bascially could not see a gap between the rule and the knife


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 15, 2021)

kpham12 said:


> I’ve wanted to try Togashi’s blue 1 for awhile and I’ve been drooling over his knives online. A reason to go for iron cladding might be that I don’t think they’re readily available in blue 1. I was trying to find blue 1 with iron cladding from him, but they all appear to be stainless clad. He does do some blue 2 with iron cladding, but no blue 1 (someone please point out to me if he does do iron clad blue 1 so I can add it to the ever expanding WTB list in my head).


I have an iron clad blue 1 by togashi and a Togashi blue 1 Honyaki 

the iron clad blue 1 is an Aoki Hamono


----------



## kpham12 (Sep 15, 2021)

RockyBasel said:


> I have an iron clad blue 1 by togashi and a Togashi blue 1 Honyaki
> 
> the iron clad blue 1 is an Aoki Hamono


Do you have a link to where you bought it? I’d love to take a look.


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 15, 2021)

AOKI Aogami 2 Warikomi Wa Gyuto 24 cm Ebenholz, handgeschmiedet und -signiert - nicht rostfrei


warikomi,Gyuto



www.japan-messer-shop.de


----------



## kpham12 (Sep 15, 2021)

RockyBasel said:


> AOKI Aogami 2 Warikomi Wa Gyuto 24 cm Ebenholz, handgeschmiedet und -signiert - nicht rostfrei
> 
> 
> warikomi,Gyuto
> ...


Is this the blue 1 ironclad Togashi you bought? My German is nonexistent, but I’m pretty sure this is blue 2?


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 16, 2021)

kpham12 said:


> Is this the blue 1 ironclad Togashi you bought? My German is nonexistent, but I’m pretty sure this is blue 2?


 yes, it’s blue 2, but he also makes a Aogami Super - which I equated with blue 1









Aoki Aogami Super Wa Gyuto 24 cm, handgeschmiedet und -signiert, nicht rostfrei, Griff Ebenholz/Büffelhornzwinge


Wa Gyuto, handgeschmiedet und -signiert, 24 cm Klingenlänge incl. machi, Blattstärke verjüngend von 3 bis 1,5 mm, Schneidmittellage Aogami Super (nicht rostfrei), Außenlagen weiches Eisen (nicht rostfrei), beidseitiger echter Hon Kasumi Anschliff...



www.japan-messer-shop.de


----------



## heldentenor (Sep 17, 2021)

It appears after all is said and done that we have three choices to make here. First, steel. Second, cladding. Third, grind. Handle and dimensions are set. 

I'm therefore going to post each option in its own post (two for steel, two for cladding, two for grind). Please vote *by Monday at midnight EST* for your preference in each category. Majority rules in each category. Feel free to continue discussing merits and drawbacks of each option.


----------



## heldentenor (Sep 17, 2021)

Steel: Blue #1


----------



## heldentenor (Sep 17, 2021)

Steel: Blue #2


----------



## heldentenor (Sep 17, 2021)

Cladding: Iron


----------



## heldentenor (Sep 17, 2021)

Cladding: Stainless Steel


----------



## heldentenor (Sep 17, 2021)

Grind: Full convex


----------



## heldentenor (Sep 17, 2021)

Grind: Convex with wide bevels


----------



## heldentenor (Sep 17, 2021)

My personal preference, for what it's worth, is Blue #2 with iron cladding and wide bevels. That both fills a niche that's missing in my gyuto collection and would make for a no-nonsense workhorse that would balance ease of maintenance with durability and edge retention. I also think of Kenya Togashi's wide bevel grind as something of a "signature" of his.


----------



## Pie (Sep 17, 2021)

Man if wrought iron cladding wins I might try to sneak in on this one. Is there a an absolute latest date to get on board?


----------



## RadioEdit (Sep 18, 2021)

I voted on the grind and cladding but don’t care which steel so left that out.

Just for the sake of clarity, true edge length will be 240mm?

As for heel height, I think we should vote on heel height as well, “at least 54mm” is vague and some people, including myself would like it taller, say 56mm.


----------



## Luftmensch (Sep 18, 2021)

Pie said:


> Man if wrought iron cladding wins I might try to sneak in on this one. Is there a an absolute latest date to get on board?



It would be interesting  

But I believe it was eliminated as an option in this post


----------



## Pie (Sep 18, 2021)

Luftmensch said:


> It would be interesting
> 
> But I believe it was eliminated as an option in this post


Ah oops. Then I must pass. some day I’ll find a proper wrought iron clad.


----------



## heldentenor (Sep 23, 2021)

It looks like we have a clear majority for iron cladding. Since we're even on Blue #1 vs Blue #2, I'm going to submit the following specs to Evan at Strata and try to get quotes for each. 

Steel: Blue #1 or Blue #2
Cladding: Iron
Grind: convex wide bevel
Finish: Migaki
Handle: full-size ziricote
Dimensions: "true" 240 with a 55-56mm heel
Geometry: "workhorse" with a spine width at handle of greater than 3mm and a significant taper

Expect an "in" post over the weekend. We need to get to six to get this made.


----------



## FishmanDE (Sep 23, 2021)

heldentenor said:


> It looks like we have a clear majority for iron cladding. Since we're even on Blue #1 vs Blue #2, I'm going to submit the following specs to Evan at Strata and try to get quotes for each.
> 
> Steel: Blue #1 or Blue #2
> Cladding: Iron
> ...


----------



## Alder26 (Sep 24, 2021)

Sounds like as perfect a knife as you can get!


----------



## RadioEdit (Sep 25, 2021)

Sounds great.

This is a very rare opportunity indeed, I don’t think it’s possible to find a wide bevel gyuto with these dimensions anywhere else, forged by one of the best in the game no less!


----------



## EricEricEric (Sep 25, 2021)

This (as pictured) blade with a mirror finish









Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Blue Super Migaki Gyuto 240mm Taihei Makassar Ebony Handle


Detailed Specifications: Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片) Smith: Tanaka Blacksmith 田中打刃物製作所 Producing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ Japan Profile: Gyuto Size: 240mm Steel Type: Carbon Steel Steel: Yasuki Blue (Aogami) Super, Soft Iron Clad Handle: Taihei Makassar Ebony & Buffalo Horn Ferrule Octagonal Come with...




kitchintools.com






Another option is to go more the Shoichi route with wrought iron cladding and Damascus core 

Flat bevel stone finished 

No handle drops the price and allows everyone to handle their own knife which is very easy to do


----------



## heldentenor (Sep 25, 2021)

I just heard back from Evan at Strata. Our order is possible with all the specifications we chose, BUT Togashi is no longer accepting custom orders for Blue #1. In some ways, that's good news, because it simplifies our choices. 

Here are our specs:

Steel: Blue #2
Cladding: Iron
Grind: convex wide bevel
Finish: Migaki
Handle: full-size ziricote
Dimensions: "true" 240 with a 55-56mm heel
Geometry: "workhorse" with a spine width at handle of greater than 3mm and a significant taper

Price estimate is $550-$650; we won't know exactly until Hitohira accepts the order. Delivery time is 3-6 months. 

*If you want to join this custom group buy, please "like" this post by Monday at midnight. We need six firm commitments. *


----------



## EricEricEric (Sep 25, 2021)

Maybe make an order from Tanaka for those that want B1 or Super. He does a lot of damascus maybe he would do wrought iron cladding? 

I’m not sure if he has ever done a damascus core?


----------



## tcmx3 (Sep 25, 2021)

heldentenor said:


> I just heard back from Evan at Strata. Our order is possible with all the specifications we chose, BUT Togashi is no longer accepting custom orders for Blue #1. In some ways, that's good news, because it simplifies our choices.
> 
> Here are our specs:
> 
> ...



when is payment due?


----------



## heldentenor (Sep 25, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> when is payment due?



Good question--payment is due when the knives arrive at Strata. That said, those who commit to a knife should not back out.


----------



## tcmx3 (Sep 25, 2021)

heldentenor said:


> Good question--payment is due when the knives arrive at Strata. That said, those who commit to a knife should not back out.



fair enough. with a 3 month estimated ETA (yes using estimated twice since timelines in 2021 lol) window it's a lot easier to commit if it's when the knives show up.

bummer stainless didnt win but the price is right either way.


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 26, 2021)

Any word as to who the sharpener is? Hopefully Tosa


----------



## heldentenor (Sep 26, 2021)

These will be sharpened by Kenya Togashi. Evan believed (rightly, I think) that asking for a different sharpener would be perceived by both father and son Togashi as an implied insult to the son's sharpening skill and probably torpedo our order.


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 26, 2021)

heldentenor said:


> These will be sharpened by Kenya Togashi. Evan believed (rightly, I think) that asking for a different sharpener would be perceived by both father and son Togashi as an implied insult to the son's sharpening skill and probably torpedo our order.


Straight up. Fully agreed

He (Kenya) is also really good


----------



## heldentenor (Sep 26, 2021)

So we just got some bad news from Evan at Strata. He's heard back from Hitohira, and they're excited to make this order but, given the workload of Togashi and his son, the timetable might be more like 10-12 months. 

I still think this is an outstanding knife project and I'm willing to wait for delivery; in fact, the delay helps me space out funding my knife projects. That said, I understand that some may want to drop.

If you're definitely interested, we need a final headcount by Wednesday of this week. Please *reply to this thread *with the message "in;" that way, I know who to contact to put into touch with Strata for final order confirmation. 

Thanks for your patience as we wrap this up.


----------



## FishmanDE (Sep 26, 2021)

heldentenor said:


> So we just got some bad news from Evan at Strata. He's heard back from Hitohira, and they're excited to make this order but, given the workload of Togashi and his son, the timetable might be more like 10-12 months.
> 
> I still think this is an outstanding knife project and I'm willing to wait for delivery; in fact, the delay helps me space out funding my knife projects. That said, I understand that some may want to drop.
> 
> ...



In


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 26, 2021)

Quandry! I was 100% out given a three tor four month delivery window but 10 to 12 months is more tempting. While this buy doesn't pefrectly hit my personal preferences it comes much closer than what is generally offered from Togashi. I'll decide one way or the other by Wednesday.


----------



## tcmx3 (Sep 26, 2021)

heldentenor said:


> So we just got some bad news from Evan at Strata. He's heard back from Hitohira, and they're excited to make this order but, given the workload of Togashi and his son, the timetable might be more like 10-12 months.
> 
> I still think this is an outstanding knife project and I'm willing to wait for delivery; in fact, the delay helps me space out funding my knife projects. That said, I understand that some may want to drop.
> 
> ...



In

not to call my own shot, but this doesnt surprise me even a little bit. every timeline for everything is messed up right now. 12 months seems reasonable to me given the obligations the Togashis probably already to deliver knives.


----------



## josemartinlopez (Sep 28, 2021)

Sorry late to this thread.

Can I confirm... this is something like a $150 premium over other Togashi knives (and a small premium over Hitohira Togashi knives) for a "true" 240 blade, taller 55mm heel and thicker spine (and a heavier knife)? Are there any Togashi "workhorse" series with thicker spines out there, or is this only available custom?


----------



## heldentenor (Sep 28, 2021)

josemartinlopez said:


> Sorry late to this thread.
> 
> Can I confirm... this is something like a $150 premium over other Togashi knives (and a small premium over Hitohira Togashi knives) for a "true" 240 blade, taller 55mm heel and thicker spine (and a heavier knife)? Are there any Togashi "workhorse" series with thicker spines out there, or is this only available custom?



I think you described it perfectly--we are essentially paying for both a heel height and a grind that Togashi doesn't provide in any of his off-the-shelf lines.


----------



## josemartinlopez (Sep 28, 2021)

In. Sounds like quite a premium but not something the typical Japanese retailer will carry. Happy to support and I still have the good vibes from the last knife you sold me.


----------



## RadioEdit (Sep 28, 2021)

In.

This one's worth the wait.


----------



## OkLobster (Sep 29, 2021)

In. I've been on the hunt for a workhorse with a high level of fit and finish and nothing comes close to this minus the Kaiju (which to be frank is the unicorn of unicorns).


----------



## FishmanDE (Sep 29, 2021)

One more? Or we there?


----------



## josemartinlopez (Sep 29, 2021)

OkLobster said:


> nothing comes close to this minus the Kaiju (which to be frank is the unicorn of unicorns).


sounds like a good debate here


----------



## Alder26 (Sep 29, 2021)

in. 12 months is easier for me too


----------



## heldentenor (Sep 30, 2021)

Our order is submitted! I want to reiterate how easy it's been to work this out with Strata Cutlery--Evan has been incredibly helpful and enthusiastic about this project. Thanks also to Nick (@FishmanDE ) for getting the ball rolling on this. 

@FishmanDE @josemartinlopez @tcmx3 @RadioEdit @OkLobster @Alder26 

Please pm me with your name and a good email address (that will still be active in 2022 ). I'll submit your names to Strata to hold your knife.


----------



## josemartinlopez (Oct 1, 2021)

I've transacted with Evan before. Good guy.


----------



## tostadas (Oct 1, 2021)

josemartinlopez said:


> In. Sounds like quite a premium but not something the typical Japanese retailer will carry. Happy to support and I still have the good vibes from the last knife you sold me.


wait... you didnt say the thing


----------



## josemartinlopez (Oct 1, 2021)

The man said wait till 2022.


----------



## budgingllama (Oct 20, 2021)

Is there still slope to get in on this?


----------



## heldentenor (Oct 20, 2021)

Possibly, either directly or by ordering from Strata once they arrive (Evan is ordering a couple for the shop). I'll contact him to ask!


----------



## budgingllama (Oct 20, 2021)

heldentenor said:


> Possibly, either directly or by ordering from Strata once they arrive (Evan is ordering a couple for the shop). I'll contact him to ask!



Amazing, Thankyou


----------



## Bico Doce (Oct 23, 2021)

I reached out to Evan and I was able to get on the Togashi custom train! Very happy to piggy back on the work that everyone else put in, big thanks to those who put this together!


----------



## Homechef (Oct 29, 2021)

Admitted moocher of others hard work - I emailed Strata today and jumped on board as well. I blame/thank @Mikeadunne for this most recent expense. He sold me a sweet Togashi/Togashi in White#2 that I like more every time I use it. I keep buying knives to try to replace it and it fights them all back. A taller, heavier, blue steel version feels almost like a no brainer.


----------



## FishmanDE (May 28, 2022)

Anyone have an update on this?


----------



## Homechef (May 28, 2022)

No update, but really interested to see how this stacks up against the mass drop. 

Also, did we just lose lobster?!


----------



## mrmoves92 (May 28, 2022)

If Lobster is out and I don’t get selected for the massdrop, I might be interested in this.


----------



## EricEricEric (May 28, 2022)

Should have ordered a B#1 or AS 240mmx56mm winter honyaki


----------



## wrussell92 (Jun 24, 2022)

EricEricEric said:


> Should have ordered a B#1 or AS 240mmx56mm winter honyaki


In all seriousness, would you be in for one of these? Possibly with matching 150-180 utility/petty? Could get another thread going for high end honyaki interest. Not sure if it’s even possible but wouldn’t want to go down the road unless we had real interest in advance…


----------



## EricEricEric (Jun 24, 2022)

I just ordered a custom Togashi and Ikeda gyuto in B#1 240mmx56mmx4mm 




wrussell92 said:


> In all seriousness, would you be in for one of these? Possibly with matching 150-180 utility/petty? Could get another thread going for high end honyaki interest. Not sure if it’s even possible but wouldn’t want to go down the road unless we had real interest in advance…


----------



## heldentenor (Jun 24, 2022)

@EricEricEric I can’t wait to see that.

I reached out to Evan a couple of weeks ago, and we are still awaiting word for when this will be delivered. I’ll keep everyone posted as more information arrives.


----------



## superworrier (Jun 24, 2022)

Winter honyaki? Is that just a honyaki forged in the winter or something else?


----------



## Lurkernomore (Jun 26, 2022)

EricEricEric said:


> I just ordered a custom Togashi and Ikeda gyuto in B#1 240mmx56mmx4mm


Togashi and Ikeda? As in Togashi sharpened and Ikeda forged?


----------



## EricEricEric (Jun 26, 2022)

Two different knives two different blacksmiths with the same specs




Lurkernomore said:


> Togashi and Ikeda? As in Togashi sharpened and Ikeda forged?


----------



## wrussell92 (Sep 5, 2022)

EricEricEric said:


> Two different knives two different blacksmiths with the same specs


How did you do that?


----------



## shauk (Dec 11, 2022)

EricEricEric said:


> Should have ordered a B#1 or AS 240mmx56mm winter honyaki


Any pics of your custom?


----------



## Philly (Dec 13, 2022)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Hitohira had quite a few stainless clad aogami gyutos from Togashi. They all had <2.5 mm spine. One even 1.9mm. I guess Togashi was using very thin prelam stock for stainless clad blues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would kill to have any one of these knives ..! I have only bin able to find his white 1 210mm Gyuto.. I just got . I would love to have one of his blue 1 knives with K tip would be awesome..!


----------



## ahhactive (Dec 24, 2022)

It's been a while was really excited to see what the knife came out to be like.



Philly said:


> I would kill to have any one of these knives ..! I have only bin able to find his white 1 210mm Gyuto.. I just got . I would love to have one of his blue 1 knives with K tip would be awesome..!


You can try contacting kamata hakensha. They do have togashi b1 cladding gyuto. Not sure on the ktip


----------

